# Puppy has coccidia and giardia



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha had Giardia. When they tested her, whatever it is that showed how bad she had it was very high. The vet thought it would take multiple sets of treatments to take care of it. We did the first set (I think 10 days of meds) and then waited 2 weeks and again had her tested. It was negative. Two weeks later we again had her tested because she was having some loose stools and again she was negative.

Misha only goes on piddle pads and never misses so that part was easy. I bleached my kitchen floor. But I do remember that when my horse got pigeon fever, I needed to disinfect his stall. I went to the local feed store and got some stuff I diluted in a spray bottle that was safe for the environment. I saturated his stall, then turned the dirt, then saturated again. I am so sorry I don't remember what it was, but if you contact your local farm supply they should be able to help you.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

My new mini has coccidia too (littermate of OP).

My older mini also had coccidia around this age, and with her, I was really lackadaisical about it, I cleaned up her poops thoroughly, but did not bleach. I did not wash all her bedding. I did not wash her toys. I did not bleach my floors.

But after one round of Albon she was clear.

This time around I am bleaching where new mini poops, I washed all the bedding and most, but not all, of the toys.

Am I being too careless? In my experience, with coccidia, cleaning the poop sites, wiping down the bottom after a poop, and Albon does the job.

If he's not clear after around of Albon then I'll have to get all nazi about it. But I'm assuming he will be clear.

I'd like to hear to what extent folks here go when dealing with coccidia giardia.


----------



## thegoodearth (May 22, 2013)

Yup - I'm being extra cautious because I have kids. I am holding off on doing anything to the lawn just yet. But if after the meds we're still testing positive I'm going to need to go to greater lengths to get it gone. I'm hoping the meds, along with wiping her bum after she poops and washing the bedding, toys and floors does the job.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry for what you're dealing with! Just offering a few resources in the hopes you can find something useful. Hope you can get things under control soon.:clover:





Some links with excerpts about outdoor area management, as you asked.

CDC - Giardia - Giardia and Pets
How do I reduce the amount of Giardia in my yard or outdoor environment?

Giardia is hard to completely eliminate from the environment, but there are things you can do to help decrease the risk of pet reinfection and of human infection. Please remember that despite your best efforts to clean the environment, Giardia can persist in outdoor spaces and pet reinfection is possible[4].

Wear gloves when handling feces.
Remove feces promptly[4] and put them in a plastic bag.
Limit access to common outdoor spaces, where possible, if pets have diarrhea or are being treated for Giardia.
Eliminate any source of standing water (for example, puddles, containers with water, and fountains that are not in use).
Do not attempt to use bleach or QATS in your soil or grass area, as they will be ineffective.
Do not allow any new animals, especially young ones, to enter the yard or other outdoor space until advised by your veterinarian. -------

Overview of Giardiasis: Giardiasis (Giardosis, Lambliasis, Lambliosis): Merck Veterinary Manual
Control
Giardia cysts are immediately infective when passed in the feces and survive in the environment. Cysts are a source of infection and reinfection for animals, particularly those in crowded conditions (eg, kennels, catteries, or intensive rearing systems for production animals). Prompt or frequent removal of feces limits environmental contamination, as does subsequent disinfection. Cysts are inactivated by most quaternary ammonium compounds, steam, and boiling water.

To increase the efficacy of disinfectants, solutions should be left for 5–20 min before being rinsed off of contaminated surfaces. *Disinfection of grass yards or runs is impossible, and these areas should be considered contaminated for at least a month after infected dogs last had access.* Cysts are susceptible to desiccation, and areas should be allowed to dry thoroughly after cleaning.
_______________
You can also do a forum search for Giardia and you'll find some threads on it, like this one.
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/13078-giardia-please-share-your-stories.html#post164721


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh boy, Giardia. When we got Fritz at 7 1/2 months, he had Giardia. Within a day, he had explosive diarhea and it stank to high heaven through a ziplock bag. The vet put him on meds and did a fecal test. Once he was done with the first course of meds, he was placed on a second round of different meds. Between the two, he no longer had Giardia. He only had one accident in the house on a yoga mat and we washed and scrubbed it to within a inch of its usefulness. When he went poo, his butt was wiped with baby wipes and hands were washed. Any poo on the ground that we could get up, we got up even if it meant pulling up grass. 

The vet did not test him between the first and second regime of meds as she said he would test positive for several months. He was tested about 2 or 3 months ago and got a clean bill of health. He is now 15 months old.

He hasn't had a reoccurance.


----------

